# أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بالجليتر ...)



## !|!piro!|! (2 يناير 2007)

*
()(اكتب اسمك باي شكل تريده) () 



مواقع تكتب فيها اسمك 


بخطوط ولا أروع 



•° ® °• بسم الرب يسوع المسيح نبدء  اعطيكم المواقع •° ® °•


•° ® °• تفضلوا •° ® °•


•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالبسكوت •° ® °•



http://bokstavskex.framtid.nu/agi.asp

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالخط اللي تبغيه (( اكثر من 10 خطوط )) •° ® °•




http://cooltext.com/

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالدم •° ® °• 




http://bloodyfingermail.com/message.php

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بأي شكل من اشكال الجليتير الموقع ولا اروع •° ® °•



http://www.glittergraphics.us/

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالنار •° ® °•



http://www.flamingtext.com/

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالهيلوغريفي •° ® °•




http://www.upennmuseum.com/hieroglyphsreal.cgi

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالجليتير الأكثر من رائع •° ® °•




http://glitter.hotfreelayouts.com/

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالجليتير + القلوب و..... •° ® °•




http://www.pimpmyspace.org/myspaceglittertext.php

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالجليتير و اختار الشكل •° ® °•




http://www.glittermaker.com/index.php

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك على مؤشر الماوس (( برنامج )) •° ® °•




http://www.axdn.com/us/download/bin/AXCursors45s.exe

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالصيني •° ® °•



http://www.mandarintools.com/chinesename.html

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك باللغة الفرعونية •° ® °•




http://195.8.72.23/e-name.htm

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°
•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• ان شاء الله تكون كل المواقع نالت اعجابكم •° ® °•

ملاحظه: الكلماات تكتب باللغه الانجليزيه فقط

دمتم بخير




*


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2007)

*:smil12: حلوين اوى جربتهم بس مش كلهم بس شديده* http://195.8.72.23/tr-pics/n.gif


----------



## !|!piro!|! (2 يناير 2007)

* ميرسي جدا يا ميرنا انتى نورتى صفحة الموضوع . والحمد لله انهم عجبوكى.. وعقبال ما تجربي الباقين*


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك​


----------



## !|!piro!|! (3 يناير 2007)

_*والهى يا بنت الفادى انت زيدتى الموضوع جمال بمرورك .. ربنا يباركك يا قمررررر​*_


----------



## mr.hima (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا بيرو على المواقع الجميلة أوى دى


----------



## !|!piro!|! (8 يناير 2007)

mr.hima قال:


> شكرا يا بيرو على المواقع الجميلة أوى دى



_* الشكر لله يا مستر هيما والحمد لله ان المواقع عجبتك ...وميرسي جدا على مرورك ياعسل*_


----------



## jojo_josiph (9 يناير 2007)

*مرسى جدا جدا جدا جدا يابيرو على المواقع الروعة دى​*


----------



## fouly78 (14 يناير 2007)

*مشكووووووووور أخي علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## !|!piro!|! (15 يناير 2007)

jojo_josiph قال:


> *مرسى جدا جدا جدا جدا يابيرو على المواقع الروعة دى​*




*   ميرسي يا جوجو  على مرورك .. والشكر لله ان المواقع عجبتك*


----------



## !|!piro!|! (15 يناير 2007)

fouly78 قال:


> *مشكووووووووور أخي علي الموضوع الجميل*​





* ميرسي ليك يا ( FOULY78).. على مرورك المعطر*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يناير 2007)

*جامدين جدا*
*متشكرين يابيرو*​


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2007)

*شكراااااااااااا

كلهم جامدين الصراحه

شكرا شكرا*


----------



## kamer14 (2 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جدا على المواقع


----------



## gako (3 فبراير 2007)

_*ميرسى بجد وحلوين قوى*_


----------



## gako (3 فبراير 2007)




----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وببنا معاك


----------



## pariah12 (17 مارس 2007)

مشكور على المواقع


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2007)

ميرسى


----------



## shadymokhles (23 مارس 2007)

*المواقع دى فى قمة الروعة *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## merola (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بالجليتر*

شكمرا على تعب محبتك الفكرة جديدية اوى


----------



## the servant (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بالجليتر*

ولا لينك شغال عندي عموما ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بالجليتر*

انا جربت الفرعوني 

اداني ده








الله واعلم بقي ده اسمي ولا شتيمة :dntknw: 

شكرا لك​


----------



## veansea (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بالجليتر*

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا كوكو


----------



## romyo (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بالجليتر*

مجهود رائع
شكرا لتعبك
بس ازاى انزل الاسم اللى بتحرك على الجهاز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Emad-ch (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بالجليتر*

بشكرا ومش عارف اقولك اه على تعبك دا


----------



## اشرف جورجي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بال*

شكرا شكرا شكرا:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## الأمير العاشق (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بال*

احلى حاجه الكتابة بالدم ....ظريفة جداً


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بال*



romyo قال:


> مجهود رائع
> شكرا لتعبك
> بس ازاى انزل الاسم اللى بتحرك على الجهاز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



+ أيوه أزاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكراً .


----------



## remounmr (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بال*

*شكرا على تعبك اخى العذيذ تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق*


----------



## friendlove (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بال*

*شكرا يا بيرو على المواقع الجميلة دى  وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## assyrian girl (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكتب أسمك بأي شكـل تريد (البسكويت , النار , الفرعوني , الدم , صيني , بال*

*woww very nice thx alooooooooooooooot​*


----------

